# beta thalassemia trait



## 20Hiker16 (Dec 6, 2010)

Can I use 282.49 for beta thalassemia trait?

thank you.


----------



## preserene (Dec 7, 2010)

Yes you can assign for sure. It is other wise called as Thalassemia minor, which falls into the code 282.49

here we go:  You need two genes (one from each parent) to make enough beta globin protein chains. If one or both of these genes are altered, you'll have beta thalassemia. This means that your body doesn't make enough beta globin protein.

*If you have one altered gene, you're a carrier. This condition is called beta thalassemia trait or beta thalassemia minor. It causes mild anemia.*
If both genes are altered, you'll have beta thalassemia intermedia or beta thalassemia major (also called Cooley's anemia). The intermedia form of the disorder causes moderate anemia. The major form causes severe anemia.


----------



## msrd_081002 (Dec 10, 2010)

*RE:ICD/ beta thalassemia trait*

Please verify the main term in ICD; "'Beta" & "Trait" are "Non essential modifiers" mentioned under "Thalassemia" main term;It gets you to 282.49.

Thanks


----------

